# Will Pioneer update the 80PRS?



## HeyWaj10 (Nov 14, 2011)

Does anyone happen to know or hear rumors if Pioneer plans to update the DEH-80PRS? This model was originally released in 2012 - would say they are WAY over due for a modern update to their budget SQ champion, no?

Just wishful thinking on my part?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

We probably won't know until CES 2018. Somehow, I doubt it. While other manufacturers are introducing active capable head units, the focus really isn't SQ. The better crossovers are more just an additional feature. The lack of L/R EQ means there isn't any real competition for the DEH-80PRS in the head unit space right now. 

I would be less surprised to see Pioneer enter into the external DSP game for the US market. That is the direction the industry is heading anyway. Integration with factory head units.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

what would be nice is a double din like the AVH-4200nex and add the DSP from the DEH-80PRS and you would have something. esp if you can turn off the internal amp.


----------



## HeyWaj10 (Nov 14, 2011)

manish said:


> what would be nice is a double din like the AVH-4200nex and add the DSP from the DEH-80PRS and you would have something. esp if you can turn off the internal amp.


That's exactly what I'm thinking - or heck, even something at the AVH level for budget-minded folks. I mean, is that really so much to ask for? Ha.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

People have been asking for an active capable double din from Pioneer for a long time, at least as far back as the 880prs. They wouldn't build one a decade ago, and I'm sure they won't build one in the future. Standalone DSP is the last hope for hi-fi car audio.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

gijoe said:


> People have been asking for an active capable double din from Pioneer for a long time, at least as far back as the 880prs. They wouldn't build one a decade ago, and I'm sure they won't build one in the future. Standalone DSP is the last hope for hi-fi car audio.


They don’t have near the capability of the DEH-80PRS, but Pioneer AVH (non-NEX) double DIN head units have had active crossovers and time alignment for several years. In the current lineup, the AVH-X391BHS at $300 is the lowest cost unit that has this feature. The biggest difference in tuning capabilities between the DEH-80PRS and the AVH units is the use of a shared 13 band Graphic EQ.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Probably slim to none. Aftermarket headunit sales are drastically down over the past few years. Last year was the first time the speaker category took over 1st place with headunits coming in second. Next year they are projected to be the third category in terms of sales. Aftermarket car stereos are a thing of the past, at least here in the USA. Integration/DSP is the future.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

With all major players still introducing new headunits, I wouldn't count out the head unit market just yet. Granted yes new cars make it increasingly harder if not down right impractical to reach head units, the current reality is over 70 of the cars on the road are not 2016 and up, not top trim levels. Those lower trim levels usually have traditional setups, like my 2012 Jeep grand cherokee, double din, but no uconnect. Same with all other Dodge products, meaning those people will still be possible customer's. For me, yes I want a Dsp, but I want a head unit that can do what the 80prs can. And it's not like they need to spend money on R&D, they already have the dsp perfectly setup. Ijs we have some more years to go before the drop-off is complete...hell they still make a single din...and that market technically should have been done and what did pioneer bring out...a killer single din head unit.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

manish said:


> With all major players still introducing new headunits, I wouldn't count out the head unit market just yet. Granted yes new cars make it increasingly harder if not down right impractical to reach head units, the current reality is over 70 of the cars on the road are not 2016 and up, not top trim levels. Those lower trim levels usually have traditional setups, like my 2012 Jeep grand cherokee, double din, but no uconnect. Same with all other Dodge products, meaning those people will still be possible customer's. For me, yes I want a Dsp, but I want a head unit that can do what the 80prs can. And it's not like they need to spend money on R&D, they already have the dsp perfectly setup. Ijs we have some more years to go before the drop-off is complete...hell they still make a single din...and that market technically should have been done and what did pioneer bring out...a killer single din head unit.


Aftermarket stereo sales are down double digits. I'm not saying there's no more single din stereos on shelves in but the chance of anyone investing R&D capital or engineering resources on introducing new single dins is highly unlikely.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Single din...I agree. But think about what we are asking for in a double din...basically take your existing product and implement it in double din. The investment dollars would be minimal because you already have mass sold the "engine" for 3 product cycles, p800,880, and 80p. So to take that and place it in a product that you already have that has 80% of that "engine" and just giving us the full capabilities that was had on older models shouldn't be easy and should be able to get a model to the market in under 7 months.


----------

